# "Неустаревающий" дизайн баяна



## Sergey_Semenov (31 Янв 2012)

Решил открыть такую тему прочитав коментарий Старкова, где он говорит что дизайн Поляны устарел (если я его правильно понял). Интересно узнать если возможен такой дизайн, который не устареет. Вот например, скрипка и другие родственные ей инструменты, создаются практически без изменений в их дизайне уже не одну сотню лет. А баян, в принципе, можно "оптимизировать" так чтобы "лучше уже некуда"? То есть чтобы не было необходимости что-то менять. Речь, конечно, о баяне с конкретными функциями. То есть, если кому-то захотелось ещё один подбородочный переключатель, то это уже другой дизайн.


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Вот например, скрипка и другие родственные ей инструменты, создаются практически без изменений в их дизайне уже не одну сотню лет. А баян, в принципе, можно "оптимизировать" так чтобы "лучше уже некуда"?


 А Вы уверены, что скрипка появилась сразу же в точности такой, какой все мы её теперь знаем?
История рождения скрипки 
Я думаю, когда баян достигнет сегодняшнего возраста скрипки (если ему вообще суждено прожить такую долгую жизнь и не превратиться в ближайшем будущем в исключительно музейный экспонат), а баянные мастера, подобные знаменитым кремонским скрипичным, окончательно уточнят конструкцию и доведут до совершенства форму инструмента, вот тогда наверное и про него можно будет сказать, что не одну последнюю сотню лет он практически ни в чём не изменялся.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (1 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> А Вы уверены, что скрипка появилась сразу же в точности такой, какой все мы её теперь знаем?



Александр, спасибо за отклик.


Я как раз придерживаюсь мнения, что скрипка появилась не такой, какой все мы теперь её знаем. То есть я хочу сказать что скрипка была доведена до "совершенства" где-то пару сотен лет назад, и с тех пор её дизайн практически не менялся. Кстаки, это отчасти подтверждается в статье которую Вы указали. Баян же всего существует чуть более двухсот лет. Я делаю это утвеждение, считая что гармоника Киршника и многие другие гармоники явились как бы разработками для создания более совершенного инструмента - баяна. Но суть не в точности срока существования баяна, а в том что можно-ли разработать такой дизайн, что его не будут называть "устаревшим". Возможно, что Юпитер очень близок к тому о чём я говорю.


----------



## MAN (2 Фев 2012)

Мне кажется, что относительная молодость баяна - лишь одна из причин непостоянства его внешнего облика. Другая заключается в его большей, в сравнении с той же скрипкой, конструктивной сложности. Множество составляющих деталей и узлов, а также достаточно второстепенная с точки зрения звучания роль корпуса, который, собственно, и является главным объектом дизайнерских экспериментов, определяют многовариантность обличья этого инструмента. А в сущности, разве плохо, если музыкальный инструмент, изготовленный в какие-то определённые годы, несёт в своём дизайне характерные черты того времени? *Старков*, значит, говорит, что "Ясная поляна" давно вышла из моды? Современные баянисты такое уже "не носят"? А есть и другое мнение! Это баян с собственным лицом, оно очень красиво, узнаваемо и совершенно незачем на нём выщипывать брови, подводить глаза и красить губы в соответствии с требованиями сиюминутной переменчивой моды. Тот же "Юпитер" в руках у аккомпаниатора какого-нибудь фольклорного коллектива, использующего а ля национальные сценические костюмы, смотрится куда более чужеродно и нелепо, чем классический трёхрядный тулячок.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Фев 2012)

Согласен почти на все сто.


----------

